# Daily gratitude sharing!



## a sleepy kitty (Apr 26, 2022)

Once a day, whenever you can, write three things that you are grateful for.

You may also share a good quality about yourself, but only if you want to. You may also give a shout out to a user whom you are grateful for and why.

I'll start.
I am grateful for having access to three meals a day, I am grateful for my baby niece who is learning how to talk quite well, and I am grateful for all of the mental health support I have.


----------



## Crayons Are Snacks (Apr 27, 2022)

I’m grateful for pretty art to look at on the internet
I’m grateful for lofi music
I’m grateful for my strong body.


----------



## Faustus (Apr 27, 2022)

Skeewomp said:


> I’m grateful for my strong body.


I'm grateful for your strong body too...  (jk!)
I AM kinda grateful that I'm shaking off the tummy bug I brought back from Cyprus.
Also, that I finally got the holiday I've been waiting a whole pandemic for.

...on the other hand, I'm an atheist, so I don't actually have anyone to be grateful TO, so I guess really I'm just happy about these things.


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 29, 2022)

I'm grateful to my brother, who can always make me laugh even if life is an absolute disaster.


----------



## Crayons Are Snacks (Apr 29, 2022)

I’m grateful for my talents. I just wish I knew how to use them better.


----------



## The Spirit Guardian (Apr 29, 2022)

I'm grateful to be surrounded by such wonderful friends and pals!

I'm always happy to wake up to the next day, to do something I didn't do before!

I'm extremely grateful to my close buddy, @ssaannttoo, for being that awesome foxxo that keeps me going!


----------



## a sleepy kitty (May 1, 2022)

I am grateful for all my furry friends and acquaintances, I am grateful for the existence of Chinese takeout, and I am grateful for having a working washer AND dryer


----------



## Crayons Are Snacks (May 1, 2022)

I’m grateful for the way I look. I know that sounds self-centered but hear me out:
I spent my formative years believing that I was ugly and suffering from severe body dysmorphia, but now I love the way I look. I haven’t changed my appearance - just the way I perceive it. It was not an easy road to get to this point, but I am so grateful that I AM at this point.


----------



## Deleted member 106754 (May 1, 2022)

I am grateful for living securely without having a war outside of my doorstep.
I am grateful to be able to have a working computer to practice my hobbies in my free time
I am grateful to have good enough health and not have loans hanging over my head


----------



## Fallowfox (May 2, 2022)

_Thankyou for the music, the songs I'm singing_


----------



## a sleepy kitty (May 3, 2022)

I am grateful for my mental health support team, for all my progress and hard work, and for family and friends.


----------



## Crayons Are Snacks (May 4, 2022)

I'm grateful that I have methods to improve my health, and I'm glad that I've been consistent in those methods.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (May 4, 2022)

I'm grateful for heating and cooling technologies.

Be it taking a warm shower or turning on a ceiling fan. These things make daily life so much more comfortable.


----------



## Crayons Are Snacks (May 4, 2022)

ZippyZap said:


> I'm grateful for heating and cooling technologies.
> 
> Be it taking a warm shower or turning on a ceiling fan. These things make daily life so much more comfortable.


I'll second that. It's like 90 degrees outside already and I am so grateful for AC.


----------



## Crayons Are Snacks (May 5, 2022)

I'm grateful for supplements. I like the idea of taking vitamins and minerals in pill form when fresh veggies aren't available.


----------



## Darin Waller (May 14, 2022)

I am grateful for my artistic skills.
I am thankful to my dad who is my greatest and biggest support.
I am grateful for having such an amazing friend circle.


----------



## Xitheon (May 15, 2022)

I'm grateful for the aqueduct, sanitation and the roads.


----------



## Darin Waller (May 16, 2022)

I am grateful for my health.
I am grateful for having a roof over my head.
I'm for having a fan in the times of heat.


----------



## a sleepy kitty (May 16, 2022)

I am grateful for the Lord. (Please do not create an arguement with me about that.)
I am grateful for my family.
I am grateful for my friends.


----------



## SirRob (May 16, 2022)

I'm grateful that I found the spider in the bathtub before I jumped in there this morning, I'm grateful that the wasp hanging around the door to get outside didn't sting me as I took the spider out, and I'm grateful that I didn't receive any work calls during my shower since it cut into my working hours.


----------



## Yakamaru (May 16, 2022)

I am grateful for the amazing people I have met and continue to meet.
I am grateful for being blessed with a good job.
And I am grateful for being blessed for having the opportunity to share in some of the happiness I have.


----------



## Darin Waller (May 17, 2022)

I am grateful for having found peace of mind after a long time.
I am grateful for having a computer to work with.
I am grateful for having Internet connection.


----------



## Darin Waller (Jun 8, 2022)

I'm grateful for getting a job doing what I love.
I'm grateful for having the skills to perform well at my job.
I'm grateful with my co-workers for being so patient with me.


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Jun 15, 2022)

I am grateful for sanitary indoor plumbing, so I can take awesome showers whenever I want at home.

I am grateful for chickens; they're adorable and delicious.

I am grateful for being able to sleep in a warm, comfy bed at night.


----------



## BadRoy (Jun 15, 2022)

- I'm extremely grateful that I live in the present where I can reach into my pocket and summon basically the extent of human knowledge, or call 911, or my loved ones in an instant. I really don't think enough people appreciate this. My childhood home had rotary phones...
- I'm grateful for warm weather.
- I'm grateful for my relative youth. We are all currently the youngest that we'll ever be and it pays to be aware of that fact.


----------

